# Mossberg Bolt Gun



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Hello everybody sorry I haven't been on here in a while, anyway I was if anybody has bought a Mossberg bolt action rifle in centerfire, & what your thought were on it, I am not looking to do any long range shooting the area where I live at the the longest shot might be 100 to 150 yds max, just want a decent deer rifle that won't break the bank, I love a Remington 700 but don't have that kind of money any info would be helpful thank you .:snipe: :smt1099


----------

